# Budget infrared heat lamps



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

Anyone here try the cheap lamps for smart repairs?
Like these: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/263889566950

I guess they can be mounted easily enough.

Any thoughts greatly appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

was just looking at these and would like to know the same qeustion


----------

